# 1976 AMF Evel Knievel



## mikeer111 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, my name is Mike and I live in Northern Michigan. I not a collector of bikes but I came across 5 bikes while cleaning out a storage shed. The bikes are all complete, some vin better shape then others the Knievel bike is in the best shape. The other bikes seem to be from the late 60s, there are 3 Schwinns a Typhoon, Stingray, and All American. The other bike I can find little info on but it a KMX from the same era. If anyone would be interested I would like to move them. Thanks


----------



## tailhole (Apr 7, 2013)

*pictures, price & location*

If you want to sell them on this site, you should place an ad in the Sell/Trade forum.  Be sure to list a price and your location as specified in the rules, photos always help too.  Good luck!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello,
    Sent a PM with my email address. V/r Shawn


----------



## tommy7733 (Mar 6, 2017)

mikeer111 said:


> Hi, my name is Mike and I live in Northern Michigan. I not a collector of bikes but I came across 5 bikes while cleaning out a storage shed. The bikes are all complete, some vin better shape then others the Knievel bike is in the best shape. The other bikes seem to be from the late 60s, there are 3 Schwinns a Typhoon, Stingray, and All American. The other bike I can find little info on but it a KMX from the same era. If anyone would be interested I would like to move them. Thanks



Do you still have the KMX 750 for sale?  email me tom@spinap.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2017)

This post is nearly four years old and the guy never even responded to the first response and hasn't been heard from since. I suggest you place a post in the wanted section. V/r Shawn


----------



## tommy7733 (Mar 6, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> This post is nearly four years old and the guy never even responded to the first response and hasn't been heard from since. I suggest you place a post in the wanted section. V/r Shawn



Thanks for the heads up appreciate it. I am new to the site and getting as much info on the Kent KMX 750. I currently have one that I have owned since new & need to get a true value on it. Any help is appreciated. Pic attached

View attachment 432083

View attachment 432084


----------



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2017)

tommy7733 said:


> Thanks for the heads up appreciate it. I am new to the site and getting as much info on the Kent KMX 750. I currently have one that I have owned since new & need to get a true value on it. Any help is appreciated. Pic attached
> 
> View attachment 432083
> 
> View attachment 432084




$100. At best.


----------

